

Snowden Leaks $52 Billion Intelligence Budget - hack4supper
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/29/snowden-leaks-52-billion-intelligence-budget-reveals-offensive-cyber-operations/

======
axus
Wasn't his Russian visa contingent on him not leaking anything else?

~~~
nashequilibrium
I was about to say the same thing. It may be that since the PTOS is going to
snub a 1 on 1 chat with putin and the U.S deliberating strikes on Syria which
Russia and China are against,they decided not to enforce it.

